# Home Made Screen printing Equipment



## bootlegger (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Random question for the group of onlookers.
I'm kind of a mcguyver guy, putting things together out of nothing and making something useful.
I was wondering if anyone has applied any mcguyver technologies to their screenprinting? ie: Home made dip tanks, chemicals, squeegee's, ink scrapers.

I'm always looking for a reason to use something I find lying around rather than spending retail, and I'm hoping you guys can give new light to things you've invented (or bypassed the middle man).

Anyways, here's to your replies 

Bootlegger


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

When I first began screenprinting in the 80's, the only thing we bought was screen material, ink and squeegee blades. My friend made a hat press with a hatchet. His uncle built us an oven made from plywood and furnace insulation. We made squeegee handles and screen frames out of 2x4s and 2x2s. People loved our work though and we had more business than we could handle. I wish we had pictures.


----------



## conartist design (Jul 3, 2008)

whats good bootlegger,
I'm actually trying to make my own diptank also im gonna go to home depot and look at some supplies.i ended up making my own washout booth which saved me 350 dollars.i measured the width of the screens then went to home depot and got a portable plastic sink for about 35 dols.i then purchased two backsplach pieces and attached them to the wall.The screen fits perfect and i bought two shower curtains at the dollars store and put them around the spraying area and a bucket for about five dollars to drain the water.If you found a way to make a good dip tank let me know and ill do the same








> Random question for the group of onlookers.
> I'm kind of a mcguyver guy, putting things together out of nothing and making something useful.
> I was wondering if anyone has applied any mcguyver technologies to their screenprinting? ie: Home made dip tanks, chemicals, squeegee's, ink scrapers.
> 
> ...


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

For a dip tank, I just took a bigger screen, and lined it with a trash bag. Then I just lay down the screen to be cleaned inside. With the screen laying down, rather than standing up, you only need a pint of wash out, rather than several gallons.

As for home made equipment, the only things I've purchased are my press, flash cure, and spot gun.

I'm sure I could have built a press, and made a flash cure with an electric griddle. I've gotten good deals though.

I've spent under 100$ (one-hundred) of my own money on my entire shop!

4 color press, exposure unit, 40 screens, 50 or so qts of inks, 2 flash cures, spot gun, chemicals, etc

You can get into it cheap if your handy and can huslte like a mofo. Hit up craigslist.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

All a regular dip is,,,is a overpriced portable cooler. Why a cooler? Has a spout on the bottom for you to release water/chemicals when you need to recirculate the chems.

Or you can just buy a huge garbage can and use it has a "dip tank."


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I just ran across this book that's about $17 bucks that explains how to get started screen printing from home: Print Liberation


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

Aside from my 2 presses and my tiny curing oven, everything else was made from 2x4s

my exposure unit is a stand made from 2x4s with a halogen "shop light" mounted 16 inches above a frame that I lay my screen on to expose it... I also inegrated a 15 minute timer into it to automatically shut off when the burn completes (my screens burn in 6 and a half minutes)

My screening table where my presses are mounted was also made entirely out of 2x4s and is quite sturdy...

I use my basement's bathroom shower with a hose attachment to wash out everything

and right now i'm building a conveyor belt dryer... still working on that...


----------



## jimmi (May 16, 2009)

Hi Perfect Pixel,
This is jimmi and I am newbie...wanted to know what is your wattage for the halogen light for your exposure....and also could share how is your conveyor project made?

Thanks in advance,
jimmi


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

My shop was started on a shoe-string budget.
Sure I bought the 4x4 press with dryer and flash unit but beside that I made EVERYTHING ELSE.
Light table started out with a group of florecent bulbs 6 about 6 inches away for a while I just used the florecent but then moved on to the aquarium lights. Burn time 4 min.
I made another as I got bigger 4 500wat work lights. This is still in opperation todaw.
My diptank is a Fridge turned on its back then filled with concrete on the sides. The frezer part is the reclaimer and the fridge is the degreaser. I wonder how I ever got along without that.
Parts washer was first made out of a tote and a five gallon bucket full of mineral spirits. The pump was a swamp cooler pump.


----------



## jimmi (May 16, 2009)

Hi Denck....wow what a start up experiencd....i am in progress of learning all those stuff including building the 44X1 press mc. when you say .."4 500wat work lights" it is a halogen type with yellowish light...?

Thanks & appreciatte it,
Jimmi


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

I made some screens out of 2x2 and stapled them with a air stapler. My prob is when I stretched the mesh it caused the frame to warp. Anybody have this problem with homemade screens and a solution to prevent this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

To add the my post above I didn't staple the frame together I mitered the frame, used gorilla glue and 3 in screws to hold the frame then stapled the mesh.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

shevie said:


> I made some screens out of 2x2 and stapled them with a air stapler. My prob is when I stretched the mesh it caused the frame to warp. Anybody have this problem with homemade screens and a solution to prevent this?



If you used regular 2x2's made of pine, or "white wood" the wood is just too soft. 


As for McGuyvered equipment....

Everything except my press.



IR flash dryer
exposure unit
layout table
adjustable drying stand
Spatulas.. made out of laminate Work OK, but great for cleanup.
platens
etc, etc


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

what kind of wood do you recommend?


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

My wood ones are poplar, but to be honest I think building frames is a waste unless you need a special size.

I get mine from GM Graphics All of their 20x24 wood frames are currently under $15 each, and all the aluminum frames are under $20. 

I have a well equipped woodworking shop in my garage, and I wouldn't build my own when I can get 110's for $10 each.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

shevie said:


> I made some screens out of 2x2 and stapled them with a air stapler. My prob is when I stretched the mesh it caused the frame to warp. Anybody have this problem with homemade screens and a solution to prevent this?


corrugated fasteners









But I agree with 13, just buy frames. I made frames in the beginning out of 2x2 pine and corrugated fasteners, they worked for simple 1 or 2 color stuff but little else.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys!!!!


----------



## RatedOG (Jan 26, 2010)

wormil said:


> corrugated fasteners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi All, Good info on the homemade equipment. I am just starting out and I have made my exposure unit using 6 blacklight uv fluorescent tubes. 

I also make my frames right now. I havent had any warping problems, but we'll see how they hold up after a few reclaimings and washing after printing. I am using canvas stretcher bars that are pretty nice because they lock into eachother nicely. The only pain is that I have to shave off the beveled edge so that my screen will lay flat on the printing surface. I am very interested to check the site someone mentioned about the wood screens under $20. 

-Justin


----------



## Kshirt (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi there 13Graphics, I'd love to know how you made you're IR Drier.. I'm trying to make something to cure water based inks at 160 C from an old halogen heater... any hints?
thanks for your post it's encouraging!

Kumar


----------



## Kshirt (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi again 13Graphics Here's our 'McGuyvered' heater(just figured out how to load pics) - have u got any pics?


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Heres my mess...er, press. Made with oak veneer..lol.
My washout booth...notice the little drain spout on the bottom...can also attatch a fl. light behind on the back side,
The other pic are going to someday be a single clr hat press...the staples give the screen ridges which make it hard to coat, i have a solution to fix..just no ambition lol.


----------



## ruxvellprints (Jun 9, 2010)

hi,

i started with homemade 4x4 rotary press and after my ROI (Return Of Investment) i decided to upgrade to 5x4.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNuIAixj8B4[/media]


----------



## RoboChan (Aug 29, 2010)

I made my own press and im waiting on my screens and squeegees from GM graphics. How could i make my own flash dryer? I have never seen a flash dryer up close so i have no idea how to build one.


----------



## smitty (Jan 9, 2011)

This is my 1 color press i just made its nothing fancy and have yet to really use it I'm still testing with it....


----------



## smitty (Jan 9, 2011)

I also made the screens wits some 1x2 and some curtain material i got from walmart


----------



## janinexd (Mar 4, 2011)

smitty said:


> This is my 1 color press i just made its nothing fancy and have yet to really use it I'm still testing with it....


 wow this is amazing!!


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, awesome stuff on this thread !

Here's a cool little way to make a real nice washout booth: PROCESS - the $60 washout booth

On E-bay some ppl sell the plans to make your own press. After looking into it, (although the home made presses on this thread are beautiful) in my opinion, after looking at the diagrams in detail and the equipment I would have to buy at Home Depot, I would just go to http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com and buy a startup table top silver press. In the future these startup presses can be upgraded to side clamps and even micro registration

.


----------



## chrispunx (Aug 5, 2010)

13Graphics said:


> As for McGuyvered equipment....
> 
> Everything except my press.
> 
> ...


 details please. is it around the same amount as a regular flash or cheaper?


----------



## hellah fresh (Feb 26, 2009)

TeddyRocky said:


> All a regular dip is,,,is a overpriced portable cooler. Why a cooler? Has a spout on the bottom for you to release water/chemicals when you need to recirculate the chems.
> 
> Or you can just buy a huge garbage can and use it has a "dip tank."



I never thought about buying a cooler... i need to find one that is big enough for my 23x34 frames =p.


----------



## Kristine9889 (Jul 31, 2011)

13Graphics said:


> If you used regular 2x2's made of pine, or "white wood" the wood is just too soft.
> 
> 
> As for McGuyvered equipment....
> ...


Do you mind sharing how you made your flash dryer and adjustable drying stand? Thanks


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

smitty said:


> This is my 1 color press i just made its nothing fancy and have yet to really use it I'm still testing with it....


I find this somewhat inspiring.


----------



## rmj printing (Apr 3, 2010)

I plan to make this tool, for screen printing. but this is still my pictures in 3d .. after this i will send to the workshop


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks nice but maybe a bit overkill for a single color machine.


----------



## rmj printing (Apr 3, 2010)

wormil said:


> Looks nice but maybe a bit overkill for a single color machine.


hi.. friends..this picture just for master sheet. I need a lot of shirtboards to make a lot of colors .. and this is very compatible to make simulation color or cmyk. this equipment just for printing the sheet of half finish. for the finish t-shirt, i must change the shape of shirtboard. in my country many people using it. low cost and very simple but the result not lose than rotary table. i have rotary table but for many colour using waterbase ink have many problem.. this is very important to save time for screen printing.. i will show you other more simple equipment homemade in my country.. but the result of printing very wonderful.. thanks


----------



## viasprintshop (Jun 13, 2013)

Can you share this? and where are your from?


----------

